# Friday Watchya Wearing?



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

There will be another thread about these (each) but there was a knock at the door today... it was two boxes... anyone regonise the wrapping?


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Nope, dunnno.

Sinn for me:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I guess I should explain that I am wearing the contents of one of the boxes....


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Given the amount of rain we're having, something very water resistant!

*Seiko Kinetic Diver: Cal. 5M43*


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok the boxes are from Omega....

Box 1 â€" Flightmaster 911










Thread is here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=31275

Box 2 - Chronoquartz










Thread is here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=31276

So which am I wearing?


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

The Flighty, because you want to tease me.........


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

DMP said:


> The Flighty, because you want to tease me.........


Yep and because you cant believe the transformation, i know i cant!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Trusty Accutron for me today


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

2 very nice pieces Jon, especially that Flightmaster .. for me a Speedy:


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Waltham trench watch


----------



## daveathall (Jun 26, 2008)

I am wearing a Stowa airman.










My wife is wearing the date Just I gave her.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wore this over night....

*Aristo Aquaristo `Dakar` 3H36/3, ETA 2824-2, 25 jewels*










I must get round to taking a lume shot some time :wink2:

Anyway I swapped over to this when I got up....

*Vostok Amphibia cal.2409 17 Jewels, c.1980`s*










The Flightmaster is well cool Jon unk:

I`m sorry, but I` m not so keen on the Chrono-quartz :no:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Hummer for me.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Easy choice for me this week


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Some beauties today guys.... always nice to see such a cool selection 

Thanks for the kind word about the FM... but Mach... the CQ is just too cool for school mate... If only you lived closer Id pop round and let you feel the quality... it isnt some 80's cheapo, its full on solid Omega...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Some beauties today guys.... always nice to see such a cool selection
> 
> Thanks for the kind word about the FM... but Mach... the CQ is just too cool for school mate... If only you lived closer Id pop round and let you feel the quality... it isnt some 80's cheapo, its full on solid Omega...


Actually Jon, having just seen the photos in your thread on the watch I`ve changed my mind, it is cool 

Fickle, moi? :blink:


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

Good morning, I'm wearing this lovely Glycine Combat 4 and might do all weekend


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Some beauties today guys.... always nice to see such a cool selection
> ...


Blimey, I'll say....  :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


It`s early in the morning & I haven`t had my porridge or, more importantly coffee, yet :yawn: :lol:


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm still wearing my *Glycine combat 07* but I've changed the original strap to one with orange stitching to match the dial


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

PRS50 On Lumpy










Cheers Mal


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Got this back from Shawn yesterday (think I've got the drool off :lol ... Paul


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Im the same... the coffee that is... I dont eat before noon... my guts like to sleep in


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Seiko MM for me today:










all the best

Jan


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Got this monster on today (Casio Protrek PRG40) Just had FOUR new batteries in it and a new strap... Its 6 years old but looks brand new now


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Going with this still


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Jaeger-LeCoultre for me today


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Lots of great watches today, i am wearing the ENZO










Have a great weekend all.

paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Valgranges.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Must admit to liking that FM Jon. Great use of colour.

I'm going with the new LM-2 today.

Alasdair


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Wearing this Unterwasser on a Traser signed bracelet today. Works for me...










Dust speck optional... :huh:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> the CQ is just too cool for school mate...


My sentiments exactly. Jon's pictures made up my mind on which to wear today


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Breitling...again - it's all I've got left at the moment! :lol:










Not my pic this one, but it shows the dial quite nicely:










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Omega SMP 300 Quartz for me (not as exotic as the other Omega Quartzs on show today :lol: )


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Superocean Steelfish, still can't get good enough pic....sorry. <_<


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

PO for me today - not a blurred in real life :lol:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Finally it's Friday here and I'm going wth the Zodiac today.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

wearing this before it hopefully goes over the weekend .picture taken on basketball size cactus using phone im happy with the result so far.

wet and bored of cardiff.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

*Sinn 103 UTC Ar Ti*

Also got hold of the Ti bracelet but not had chance to try this on yet!


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This Bulova since it arrived this week...


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

philjopa said:


> *Sinn 103 UTC Ar Ti*
> 
> Also got hold of the Ti bracelet but not had chance to try this on yet!


Sweeeeeeet!

Happy?

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

philjopa said:


> *Sinn 103 UTC Ar Ti*
> 
> Also got hold of the Ti bracelet but not had chance to try this on yet!


Sweeeeeeet!

Happy?

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JonW said:


> Ok the boxes are from Omega....
> 
> Box 1 â€" Flightmaster 911
> 
> ...


I don't care which one you are wearing  they are both superb :yes:

I am am wearing a MkII


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

It's Christmas in June for Jon!!! Good stuff. Gee...wonder what will arrive in July. 

For me, it's this today...

*Omega Dynamic Chronograph 5240.50.00 , Caliber 1138, 45 jewels*


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PaulBoy said:


> Got this back from Shawn yesterday (think I've got the drool off :lol ... Paul


 :lol:


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Today, whilst I still have it.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Mal52 said:


> PRS50 On Lumpy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is perfect


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

pinkwindmill said:


> philjopa said:
> 
> 
> > *Sinn 103 UTC Ar Ti*
> ...


So far so good - only thing I've found that I'd don't like is that the bezel turns really easily as it isn't ratcheted - other than that I'm liking!!!


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> that is perfect


I agree, if it weren't for that lumpy!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

VinceR said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > that is perfect
> ...


I agree.

What that needs is a brushed lumpy :tongue2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> VinceR said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ive got this on today


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

La SHOM, or is it Inshallah? 










Andy


----------



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

SEIKO '5' Today.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Just picked this up from service at STS



















Basic service carried out and bezel very nicely polished up, not that you can see it from these pictures.

Interestingly, when STS fitted the new sapphire crystal I had got the quick date function didn't work properly, for some totally inexplicable reason - when they fitted an Omega mineral crystal it worked fine. They compared the two crystals and found that the sapphire is the tiniest bit thinner but we can't figure out why that should make a difference.

Anyway, it has the mineral glass fitted, new mesh, has been tested to 40 bar (400 metres), and looks great IMHO.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Not many left to wear now. :cry2: Had this on all day.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Ricster said:


> I'm still wearing my *Glycine combat 07* but I've changed the original strap to one with orange stitching to match the dial


I have just recieved that strap 1hour ago. Have now fitted it and am waring it. Was waring my Tag but now the strap is fitted am waring New watch with New strap.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This old thing from 1969 for me today. Such a miserable wet day here in Bristol I decided it had to be a diver of some description.










Have a good one folks.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Stanford said:


> Just picked this up from service at STS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, thats then first time Ive heard a bad word about a sapphire on these... I found that how you locate the movt and how well down the xtal lock goes does affect the movt. There si tremdous force it seems and you can by accident squish the seal into the crown stem and hence mess up the crown workings. I *may* have messed mine up once


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

JoT said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Ok the boxes are from Omega....
> ...


Thanks mate, Its been worth the big bills and the long days sitting by the door watching the postie just drive past.... 

that MkII is none too shabby either 



SharkBike said:


> It's Christmas in June for Jon!!! Good stuff. Gee...wonder what will arrive in July.
> 
> For me, it's this today...
> 
> *Omega Dynamic Chronograph 5240.50.00 , Caliber 1138, 45 jewels*


Nice Dynamic Rich, Yeah July is shaping up to be interesting.... A load of stuff is coming to fruition and Ive managed to even win a watch... amazing for a bloke who never wins anything...


----------



## mike_the_man (May 22, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> wearing this before it hopefully goes over the weekend .picture taken on basketball size cactus using phone im happy with the result so far.
> 
> wet and bored of cardiff.


Ohhhh, I likey! What is it? Vintage, I'm guessing? How hard would one of those be to find?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

JonW said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > Just picked this up from service at STS
> ...


Talking of "squishing" the seal :blink: just look at the state the old one had got into - turned completely to gloop. Fortunately, none got on the dial.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these earlier....

*Seagull 1963, cal.ST19, 19 Zuan*










*Shanghai, ZSH 19 Jewels*


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mike_the_man said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > wearing this before it hopefully goes over the weekend .picture taken on basketball size cactus using phone im happy with the result so far.
> ...


ok if youre not taking the piss look in the wanted section - hope youre not on about the cactus thats priceless .

jason.


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

adrian said:


>


Now that I do like :tongue2: Great contrast between the dial and hands


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

I sold this one to mel a while ago, but really missed it and bought it back :lol:

Alpha Explorer:










Have a great weekend all!

Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sparky said:


> I sold this one to mel a while ago, but really missed it and bought it back :lol:
> 
> Mark


It must be a Mark thing, Mr Finnegan has had the same problem (usually with Citizen watches) :lol:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I sold this one to mel a while ago, but really missed it and bought it back :lol:
> ...


Not as bad as "doing a Mac" though. That would be trading a _real_ Explorer for the Alpha version 'cause the real one was too nice to wear.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Sparky said:
> ...


I have never owned a Rolex so have never done *that*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Had a strange urge to swap over to this, which apart from the lack of some very cool engravings (including a certain signature) & not having RLT Watch Co. England on the dial, is obviously an improvement on a similar looking watch :wink2: 

*O&W/RLT ID3066, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels*










:rltb:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Today has been a Capeland XXL day...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stanford said:


> Just picked this up from service at STS


Looks great. Well worth doing (especially looking at the state of the old seal  )

Makes me wonder whether I should take a trip to STS myself :huh:

:thumbsup:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Had a strange urge to swap over to this, which apart from the lack of some very cool engravings is obviously an improvement on a similar looking watch :wink2:










:rofl:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Numer 1 son is in Turkey with my camera, so I picked up another one from Aldi today for Â£50, first impressions, not to bad


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Had a strange urge to swap over to this, which apart from the lack of some very cool engravings is obviously an improvement on a similar looking watch :wink2:
> ...


It was made by the Master :notworthy: after ( & therefore is a development of) the original, the 5, 10 15 etc numbers are red rather then white therefore go better with the red bezel, the white date wheel blends nicely with the hour markers rather then the original`s black one which didn`t, so it`s obviously (apart from the aforementioned lack of engravings & RLT logo) an improvement & there`s only one & it`s mine so _naaa_!! :tease: :lol:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


That's far too precious to wear, Mac...maybe you should swap it for the original so as not to risk damaging the _only one_.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


Naa, the `36 is _soooo _common :tongue2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> Numer 1 son is in Turkey with my camera, so I picked up another one from Aldi today for Â£50, first impressions, not to bad


another rolex for Â£50 quid?

:tongue2:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Numer 1 son is in Turkey with my camera, so I picked up another one from Aldi today for Â£50, first impressions, not to bad
> ...


 h34r: No, the camera was Â£50, the Bolux came free when I bought a Bretlung


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


thought you got the propoof as well?


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Was wearing my frogmariner










but now wearing my BP50










Wow its good to be back on line again, have missed y'all...


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Today at work was another day of sound and fury signifying........nothing.

Fortunately I had the mighty Nautilus on my side.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Today it os something hideous from a well known shopping channel. It's so bad that I daren't show you pictures of it.

I shall probably wear it again tomorrow.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This Maty today.

Bertrand


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

tranber70 said:


> This Maty today.
> 
> Bertrand


Don't think I've seen that Maty before Bertrand, really nice k:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Going with this still


Hey! You've got a watch I quite fancy! 

I'm wearing my new 'beater' Speedy today; no pictures yet - maybe tomorrow...

-- Tim


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

joolz said:


> Today it os something hideous from a well known shopping channel. It's so bad that I daren't show you pictures of it.
> 
> I shall probably wear it again tomorrow.


 :shocking:  :blink:

Hide the children & run for the hills :lol:


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Thks Fulminata. Very comfortable one with it "pekari" strap.

Bertrand



Fulminata said:


> tranber70 said:
> 
> 
> > This Maty today.
> ...


----------

